# GSD thought process



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, I am learning Rasa's thought process. very interesting... for instance, someone goes to move my van and I am right beside Rasa, she bolts for the van and is determined to get inside. She does not know that I am here, but relates to Oh Oh the van is going and he will leave me all alone for an hour or two! She does not know the object of her affection is still here even though the noise of the van that causes her to be alone is going!

She is bonding very well and last nite there were 2 pit bull terriers wandering onto the property. Rasa of course went ballistic (She and I are 9 feet from the ground in the office residence and patio with 2000 square feet area is also elevated 9 feet. And so she does not have the opportunity to closely check them out. When the 2 Pits approached the patio Rasa took a leap at them (off the 9 foot) and I thought she was a goner as there was no whimper or any bark. (maybe she broke her neck)? Next thing I saw were 6 eyes attached to 3 tails wagging in my flashlight and a relief that all is well.

Frank

Rasa F 4 yr old GSD rescued from Humane Soc 11-21-08


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Uhh, wow...Might want to look into preventing that form happening again. That made me cringe.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, I agree. I will wait and see if her attitude is "that was rough I wouldn't try that one again or "I am super dog I can do it!" Right now she is staying a healthy distance from the edge and I am closing up the gate area more where a smaller dog can enter, so less temptation. 
With the bonding getting tighter she will go downstairs on her own at night once in a while to check out the perimeter even though I am not in her sight, so she will not be so inclined to stay up on the 9' level and will go down the stairs to check things out.
frank


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be careful with how you transport her as well...sound slike she would have no issue with jumping from a moving vehicle


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You can't "wait and see." You need to erect a physical barrier asap. A small dog might not be able to enter, but a cat could, or a small critter. 

I don't quite understand the layout of your home, but you really need to erect a solid barrier that she can't hurl herself into so that it can be knocked down and she goes flying off the edge again. GSDs have strong prey drives, and we can't leave this to chance or even, a strong bond with us, their owners. It takes years of training before we can be assured that our dogs will ignore prey that's running away when we command it. 

If you are unable to erect a barrier, your dog needs to be crated at all times when you can't physically control her. And by that, I mean, tether her to you, or to heavy furniture while you're there supervising her. 

I'm sorry if this sounds a bit harsh, but your dog can be hurt, not just from a fall but from what happens after it. You adopted her to give her a great life, but the first step to that is protecting her and ensuring her safety.


----------

